# Baked Oysters like Oysters Pappadeaux



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

My wife loves Oysters Pappadeaux and I want to make some at home.
My plan is to buy some raw oysters at a grocery store in a plastic container with no oyster shell involved. I need something to cook them in the oven without the toppings overflowing all over the place. Thought of a "muffin" pan - if necessary, I could form some deeper containers using aluminum foil around a glass and putting the bottom of this down into the muffin depressions. I could then put the raw oyster in one of these depressions and add whatever toppings desired. 

Would this work ??
Any other suggestions ??

Any good topping recipes and cooking instructions ??

Smokey


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Ramekins work. We use them for escargot.

http://www.target.com/p/chefs-ramek...d9jZujQVTkuEuK5mlZCttCyiqPPPSvVPgHBoCNc3w_wcB


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*great idea*

that will work....
we will just use existing coffee cups - they will hold up in an oven and will be large enough....

thanks you, thanks you, thank you....

now I just need some preparation tips.....

Smokey


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Try these:

http://sosoystershells.com/

We have a couple dozen and love them. Indestructible and easy to clean.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Is this it ???

PAPPADEAUX BLACKENED OYSTER AND SHRIMP FONDEAUX
Servings: 4
Ingredients

4 shrimp, peeled and deveined
4 oysters
Blackened seasonings to taste
Melted butter as needed
1 C. chopped spinach
4 mushrooms, sliced
2 oz. lump crab meat
2 Tbsp. chopped green onion
4 to 5 oz Monterey Jack cheese, grated
Garlic Bread

Directions

Make sauce and set aside.
Season shrimp and oysters with blackened seasonings (available in most supermarkets). Melt butter in hot saute pan,and saute shrimp and oysters, about 2 minutes per side.
Add spinach, mushrooms, crab and green onion. Saute until mushrooms and spinach soften.
Fold in sauce and bring to a simmer.
Pour into heatproof dish; top with grated cheese.
Place under a broiler until cheese melts.
Use garlic bread as dippers.

Sauce
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons flour
1/4 onion, chopped
1 cup shrimp stock or water
1/2 cup white wine
1 pinch cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup whipping cream


----------



## s.crawfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for this info


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

We use aluminum cupcake cups. They work great, stick in muffin pan or just stack side by side in cake pan. 

Oyster, Pico de Gallo, Mexican Cheese fantastic!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Is this it ???
> 
> PAPPADEAUX BLACKENED OYSTER AND SHRIMP FONDEAUX
> Servings: 4
> ...


This is the Fondeaux that is served with garlic bread.

Oysters Pappadeaux is a variationon Oysters Rockefeller, served on the half shell.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Baked Oysters by Smokey*

*Baked Oysters **this is awesomeâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..*

*I buy a container (maybe 19 ) of raw oysters at Kroger*
*I use coffee cups because I have them and they will hold up in an ovenâ€¦..*
*Preheat oven to 375 degâ€¦â€¦*
*Put oysters in a bowl and add Worcestershire Sauce â€" let them soak for a few minutes*
*Remove oysters from bowl and put two (or three) in each coffee cup.*
*Add Salt, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, one tablespoon of Cream, and put a very thin slice of stick butter on each oyster. *
*Add Bread Crumbs and a teaspoon of Spinch on each oyster â€" I bought a package of frozen Spinach and used this.*
*Add shredded Parmesan Cheese*
*Put all these cups into the oven and cook for six minutesâ€¦..*
*Yum, Yum, eat â€˜em upâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦*


----------

